# Prince Harry won't allow selfies with people!  Should he?



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

It seems to me that he is being a jerk by not allowing common people to have something to show friends and relatives and, perhaps, children and grandchildren.  It is a like a famous person's autograph in the past. I certainly would and surely you would, too...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

One never asks Royals for autographs***.
It isn't done you know, Old Boy. :hatlaugh1:

*** or selfies


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hmm, well I have never denied anyone an autograph or a selfie.  Time for them to loosen up.  Maybe when Charles and Camilla take over...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, well I have never denied anyone an autograph or a selfie.  Time for them to loosen up.  Maybe when Charles and Camilla take over...



When Charles takes over it will get worse!  He's not very popular anyway. He's sticking his nose into politics and the royals are supposed to keep their mouths shut about that.  He is far too snooty to loosen up.  Now if they skipped him and had Wills who is down to earth.....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, Camilla will probably be happy to break the ice...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

mg: Ralphie

You want a selfie with Camilla?


----------



## JustQuinn (Apr 8, 2015)

Ha Ha ha  that  silenced  him  DW!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

No, no, she would want one with me, especially when I am sporting my manties!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry.....  I just can't warm up to Camilla...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not a Camilla fan either.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

I understand though that she's been becoming more popular in Britain..  No longer has the "other woman" stigma.   BUT... she always will as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stop being a hater!  She has earned her position as a royal...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah... and one has to wonder with WHAT position.  lol!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I understand though that she's been becoming more popular in Britain..  No longer has the "other woman" stigma.   BUT... she always will as far as I'm concerned.



Don't know who she is popular with.  I know it's agreed that the monarchy will lose its popularity when Charles is King. 

From what I've heard and read the majority of Scots are most definitely not royalists. Most of our postboxes still say GR for King George, instead of ERII because the Queen is not Scotland's second Queen Elizabeth but the first as the countries were not united during the reign of Queen Elizabeth I. When they tried to put ERII on the postboxes here, Scots objected so they stopped. 

One down my road:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah... and one has to wonder with WHAT position.  lol!!



Apparently every position.  I don't want to get detailed, but do you remember the story back when his phone was tapped and he was heard telling Camilla about a product he wished he was, because..... well, it's gross.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

I had a crush on Prince Charles when I was a kid, because we are the same age.     I thought I would one day go to England and he would marry me and I would be the queen...  lol!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I had a crush on Prince Charles when I was a kid, because we are the same age.     I thought I would one day go to England and he would marry me and I would be the queen...  lol!!



LOL.  You fancy the ears?  He is one week older than my DH so I tell him they are the prince and the pauper.  He hates that.  I can't type the names he calls Charles. 

I've never heard a snootier sounding posh English accent.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Who are we to judge true love as expressed by Chuck...


----------



## Bee (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I understand though that she's been becoming more popular in Britain..  No longer has the "other woman" stigma.   BUT... she always will as far as I'm concerned.




Diana was no innocent with her affairs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Who are we to judge true love as expressed by Chuck...



Yes, and he should have married her when they were both young.  He wouldn't so she married somebody else.  She encouraged him to marry Diana and poor Diana (no, she wasn't a saint) had no idea what she was getting into.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Bee said:


> Diana was no innocent with her affairs.



No, she wasn't innocent. She was naive and in love and a girl of 19.  I can overlook her bad behaviour because she went through hell with Charles and she felt trapped.  Yes, she had affairs but so did he.  And she did a lot of good things once she was on her own.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No, she wasn't innocent. She was naive and in love and a girl of 19.  I can overlook her bad behaviour because she went through hell with Charles and she felt trapped.  Yes, she had affairs but so did he.  And she did a lot of good things once she was on her own.



I'm also in the "Diana was used to produce an heir and a spare" camp.. while Charles carried on his long time love affair with that horse.  Too bad his wish about becoming her tampon didn't come true and it smothered him... Wills will make a much more respectable King.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm also in the "Diana was used to produce an heir and a spare" camp.. while Charles carried on his long time love affair with that horse.  Too bad his wish about becoming her tampon didn't come true and it smothered him... Wills will make a much more respectable King.



Yes, she was.  Royal brides had to be proven to be virgins back then, but that rule has wisely been rescinded.  I always 'neigh' when I see Camilla on tv.  LOL.  Smothered by a tampon!  OMG.  LOL. 

Yes, Wills and Kate seem to be sincerely down to earth.  I like them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, she was.  Royal brides had to be proven to be virgins back then, but that rule has wisely been rescinded.  I always 'neigh' when I see Camilla on tv.  LOL.  Smothered by a tampon!  OMG.  LOL.
> 
> Yes, Wills and Kate seem to be sincerely down to earth.  I like them.



Don't you remember the tape of Charles talking to Camilla on the phone?  

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2005/apr/10/foodanddrink.monarchy



> The main problem for Charles, though, was that, in making this apology, he did nothing but help us recall the behaviour for which he was saying sorry. While he was admitting that the 'remembrance of them is grievous upon us', all many of us out here could think about was that phone conversation in which he announced that he wished he was Camilla's tampon. A grievous memory? I doubt it. Excruciatingly embarrassing? Undoubtedly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Don't you remember the tape of Charles talking to Camilla on the phone?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2005/apr/10/foodanddrink.monarchy



Yes, I remember.  I referred to it in a previous post without stating the 'object'.  Funny, but my DH doesn't remember hearing this.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Camilla for Queen!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Camilla for Queen!



Long live Queen tampon


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Snicker!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

See if you ever invited to the palace!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> See if you ever invited to the palace!



Which one?  They have MANY palaces and castles.  And no jobs.  Oh, forgot...they are supposed to be good for tourism.  Supposedly Americans won't want to come visit here if there are no royals.  Nothing here to attract anyone except a royal family. Uh huh.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Now I feel compelled to tell you that I am really Sir Ralphy, per order of the Queen, and, therefore, I will expect more respect here from now on...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

Garn... you bought it from Tony Abbott.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Please try not to denigrate Sir Ralphy, it doesn't become you...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Now I feel compelled to tell you that I am really Sir Ralphy, per order of the Queen, and, therefore, I will expect more respect here from now on...



You won't get any respect in Scotland with that snooty title.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Why would I want to go there if I can sample your gin here?


----------



## Bee (Apr 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No, she wasn't innocent. She was naive and in love and a girl of 19.  I can overlook her bad behaviour because she went through hell with Charles and she felt trapped.  Yes, she had affairs but so did he.  And she did a lot of good things once she was on her own.



Diana also knew that Charles wasn't in love with her, if it wasn't for the interference of the Queen Mother and her grandmother, they would never have got married but the Queen Mother was worried that Charles wasn't producing an heir to the throne...............Charles has also done a lot of good things but he wasn't/isn't so manipulative as Diana was..............................there are always two sides to a story.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

She was a starry eyed 19 year old.... USED..    I don't fault her for "acting out".


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Why would I want to go there if I can sample your gin here?



Because Scotland is the most beautiful country in the world.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Bee said:


> Diana also knew that Charles wasn't in love with her, if it wasn't for the interference of the Queen Mother and her grandmother, they would never have got married but the Queen Mother was worried that Charles wasn't producing an heir to the throne...............Charles has also done a lot of good things but he wasn't/isn't so manipulative as Diana was..............................there are always two sides to a story.



She was in love with him and was hoping it would be returned.  Diana had issues from her childhood and then a bad marriage and bulimia and she can't be totally blamed for her behaviour.  Sure, Charles has done some good things, but he is not a likable man and he sticks his nose in where it doesn't belong. If he wants to be a politician, then he should give up his title and run for office.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2015)

Annie, I don't know Charles political views, is he elitist and old fashioned, except for environmental issues? Why isn't he likable, apart from suffering from an extreme case of rectal-cranial inversion?  Q.S. stop laughing! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I don't know Charles political views, is he elitist and old fashioned, except for environmental issues? Why isn't he likable, apart from suffering from an extreme case of rectal-cranial inversion?  Q.S. stop laughing! Lol.



He writes a lot of letters to the MPs in parliament and tells them what he thinks they should do. Except for the weekly meeting between the Queen and the Prime Minister, the royals are supposed to keep their noses out of politics.  They have no political power, although I think the Queen can break a tie or something. 

Aye, cranial-rectal inversion.  Well said!  He is very much into environmental issues, however, I saw him once at the train station in Glasgow talking about his green agenda.  He had come to Scotland on a green energy train which had about 8 cars, from London - long trip.  And there were only 6 or 7 people on the entire train.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Imagine the narrow life he has led.   How out of touch he probably is, and I imagine he is pretty bored.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Imagine the narrow life he has led.   How out of touch he probably is, and I imagine he is pretty bored.



Doesn't matter how rich or privileged they are, I wouldn't want to have been born into that life.  You have no freedom and no choices as to what to do with your life. Always in the spotlight.  

Don't think he's bored as he has his polo, and his environmental projects, and free travel when he gives little speeches somewhere.  They do raise money for charity.  But he's go so many different residences, if he gets bored he can go to another.  And of course Camilla entertains him.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Diana was a very good mother and wanted her boys to have a taste of normal life. Even Charles admitted she was a good mother.  She did a good job because they seem to be more in touch with the real world than the rest of them.  They love Africa and being among people who haven't a clue who they are.


----------



## Bee (Apr 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> She was in love with him and was hoping it would be returned.  Diana had issues from her childhood and then a bad marriage and bulimia and she can't be totally blamed for her behaviour.  Sure, Charles has done some good things, but he is not a likable man and he sticks his nose in where it doesn't belong. If he wants to be a politician, then he should give up his title and run for office.



You have your opinion and I have mine, and mine is that I would much prefer Charles and Camilla to a manipulative Diana, who knew exactly how to manipulate the press and the public.


----------



## Debby (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Now I feel compelled to tell you that I am really Sir Ralphy, per order of the Queen, and, therefore, I will expect more respect here from now on...





Hmmm, I've always been of the mind that respect is earned.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 8, 2015)

If anyone had seen the encounter live , he simply told some youngsters, jokingly, that selfies were bad for them, much as he would too much chocolate or ice cream.

As for Camilla, I hope I live long enough to have her as Queen Consort.  Much more suitable   for the post than that other blonde bimbo he got mixed up with.

He's not the first young man to be led up the garden path by a leggy blonde, and he won't be the last, but Camilla is a good steadying hand, on both him and the boys.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, I've done some speculative calculating.  If we suppose that the Queen and the three people currently in line to the throne each live to be 100 (I believe the Queen Mother lived past 100), it will go like this:

The Queen will live until 2026
Charles will ascend at age 78 and live until 2048
William will ascend at age 66 and live until 2082
George will ascend at age 69 and live until 2113
And on it goes.  :king:


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> It seems to me that he is being a jerk by not allowing common people to have something to show friends and relatives and, perhaps, children and grandchildren.  It is a like a famous person's autograph in the past. I certainly would and surely you would, too...



Who cares?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 8, 2015)

It might be a good idea to not allow selfies as anyone with such a picture could make allegations, perhaps he was advised to do so.

I'm not a royalist, but I do like the two boys. Not keen on Charles or Camilla and the rest.  But it's interesting how much Diana was loved and the deep grief response of people all over the world when she died.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Cookie said:


> It might be a good idea to not allow selfies as anyone with such a picture could make allegations, perhaps he was advised to do so.
> 
> I'm not a royalist, but I do like the two boys. Not keen on Charles or Camilla and the rest.  But it's interesting how much Diana was loved and the deep grief response of people all over the world when she died.



Yes, for being such a 'horrible, manipulative person' it's amazing how there were tens of millions who mourned her death, in the UK and elsewhere. She was well loved by the public and her sons and those she helped in her charitable work.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 9, 2015)

"But it's interesting how much Diana was loved and the deep grief response of people all over the world when she died."

But she wasn't, not until she died.

What is interesting is how the American show biz media can influence the world.  Diana was the archetypal American fairy princess, a live Barbie, but in the UK she was just another minor Royal "celeb", about on the same popularity level as Princess Michael of Kent and often compared in the British press to Eth Glum, a feckless character in a long running radio comedy show.  She was nothing like as popular as Alex, for instance.

Had she not died she'd have been as much a figure of fun as the Ferguson woman.

The fact is she sells newspapers and magazines, and anything with her photo on the front will fly off the shelves.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sir Ralphy takes exception with your remarks...


----------

